# excederse en los comentarios (hablar de más)



## Gamen

Buenas tardes.

Quisiera traducir la expresión "excederse en los comentarios" [hablar de más, extralimitarse] en el siguiente contexto:

Delante del jefe siempre *se* *excede en los comentarios,* es decir, *habla de más* o dice lo que no tiene que decir.

Mi intennto:

Diante do chefe sempre *se ultrapassa com os comentários*, isto é, *fala a mais* ou diz o que não tem que dizer.

¿Es correcto "ultrapassar" en este contexto, además de "exceder-se".
Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal não, é '_exceder-se_'.


----------



## Vanda

Não, não usaríamos 'ultrapassar' nessa frase de um modo geral, a não ser que seja muuuuito raro. Diríamos: ''ele fala demais'', ou então ''ele passa da conta''.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen, razonaste "se pasa" y te salió "ultrapassa" ¿no?


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Gamen, razonaste "se pasa" y te salió "ultrapassa" ¿no?



Se foi o caso, então em Portugal pode dizer '_passar-se_' no sentido de '_exceder-se_' embora haja uma nuance que convém ter em conta: a pessoa pode '_exceder-se_' no que diz duma forma consciente e controlada ou não, já '_passar-se_' tem quase sempre associada a ideia de perder a cabeça, de descontrole.


----------



## Gamen

WhoSoyEu said:


> Gamen, razonaste "se pasa" y te salió "ultrapassa" ¿no?



Sí. Entonces no sé usar el verbo "ultrapassar".
En castellano podemos decir "se pasó" (se excedió) como señala Carfer. O "se pasó de la cuenta/raya" como también se dice en portugués y como apuntó Vanda. También "propasarse" cuando alguien tiene una conducta que va más allá de la educación y los buenos modales. Asimismo puede decirse "traspasar" cuando alguien viola las leyes de la propiedad privada. Pero no tenemos "ultrapasar".
¿En portugués se utiliza "ultrapassar" para hablar de un vehículo que supera en velocidad a otro, pero no se usa en otro sentido?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Se dice de algo o alguien que sobrepasa a otro.


----------



## Gamen

WhoSoyEu said:


> Se dice de algo o alguien que sobrepasa a otro.


Cierto, en español usaríamos "sobrepasar" cuando queremos decir que un auto superó a otro en velocidad.
¿Y en portugués en qué otro contexto se usaría "ultrapassar" como sinónimo de "exceder-se"?
Me gustaría saber cómo puedo usar "ultrapassar".


----------



## Vanda

Estive pensando, e poderia dizer também ''Fulano se excedeu com o chefe'' (implicando aos que sabem do assunto que falou demais).
Ah, achei um exemplo no dicionário: ''Ir além do que é justo, natural ou conveniente. [tr. + em : exceder -se na bebida / nos elogios / nos gastos.]''  Aulete


----------



## Carfer

Creio que fora da situação que temos vindo a comentar só diria _'ultrapassar-se_' com referência ao próprio quando alguém se supera, quando vai mais além duma marca que ele mesmo anteriormente atingiu, mas mesmo assim raramente porque _'superar-se_' ficaria nesse caso bastante melhor. Em todo o caso, a diferença básica é que '_exceder-se_' comporta um juízo de valor (a pessoa excede-se porque sai dos limites social ou moralmente admitidos), _'ultrapassar-se_' ou '_superar-se_' limita-se em regra a constatar um facto.


----------



## Ari RT

Delante del jefe siempre *se excede en los comentarios,* es decir, *habla de más* o dice lo que no tiene que decir.

Entiendo que excederse en los comentarios o decir lo que no tiene que decir no lleva NECESARIAMENTE el sentido de mala cara u ofensa, sino el de no saber qué es lo que conviene decir y que cosas quedarían mejor calladas o dichas en otra ocasión. O sencillamente que cosas no hace falta comentar. En Brasil decimos "dar bom-dia a cavalo": no hace falta, no te va ni a entender ni a contestar, sino con una patada, así que por qué lo haces? Si mi lectura del original es cierta, no cabe "ultrapassar", a pesar del verbo exceder(se) en el original.
Yo pondría algo como "Na presença do chefe, sempre perde a medida em seus comentários, fala demais ou diz coisas desnecessárias." Mi primer intento con la frase fue "perde a noção de medida", pero es redundante. Sin embargo, si lo consideras necesario para un buen entendimiento...


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias por las explicaciones.
¿y "ultrapassar" no se usa también para referirse al respeto del dercho de propiedad privada?

Não ultrapassar. Propiedade privada.

o, refreido a una competencia deportiva.
O ciclista B ultrapassou (superou) o ciclista B.

¿Es correcto?


----------



## Ari RT

Sim. 
- Não ultrapasse (este muro, esta cerca) se usa. Aqui significa "Não ir além de".
Também como "rebasar", "adelantar", ultrapassar fisicamente um ciclista, corredor ou automóvel.
E ainda 
- José ultrapassa em altura a Maria. Ou em cultura, ou em inteligência (é maior que);
- Ignacio ultrapassou os limites do bom senso (desconheceu, invadiu, entrou em região em que não deveria);
- O preço deste computador ultrapassa minha capacidade de pagamento (é maior que);
- A Alemanha ultrapassou a Inglaterra no ranking do Índice de Desenvolvimento Humano (tomou a frente, em sentido metafórico);
- A América Latina ultrapassou um período de baixo crescimento econômico (deixou para trás, o período acabou).


----------



## Gamen

Muchísimas gracias Ari por todas las explicaciones y ejemplos.
Muy útil.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> ¿y "ultrapassar" no se usa también para referirse al respeto del dercho de propiedad privada?
> 
> Não ultrapassar. Propiedade privada.
> 
> o, refreido a una competencia deportiva.
> O ciclista B ultrapassou (superou) o ciclista B.
> 
> ¿Es correcto?



Em Portugal, os letreiros avisando que não é permitida a entrada num determinado local geralmente dizem "Proibida a entrada" ou "Reservado", não falam em ultrapassagem. Trata-se habitualmente de áreas de acesso restrito em locais que, de outro modo, são públicos. Como aviso de perigo, em locais como, por exemplo, os cais do metropolitano, sim, costumam dizer "Perigo. Não ultrapasse a linha amarela", ou seja, '_ultrapassar_' tem aí o significado geral de '_passar para além de um determinado ponto_'.  
É raro encontrarem-se avisos explícitos de proibição de entrada em propriedades privadas. Quando muito dizem isso mesmo, 'Propriedade privada'. No que toca à protecção do direito de propriedade, 'ultrapassar' ou 'ultrapassagem' também não fazem parte da nomenclatura técnica. A entrada ilícita em imóvel alheio chama-se '_usurpação de imóvel'_ se houver entrada violenta e intenção de se apropriar do imóvel ou _'introdução em local vedado ao público_', mas neste caso tem de haver ultrapassagem de uma barreira física (porta, vedação, etc). Se eu entrar inadvertidamente em terreno alheio que não está vedado não cometo crime nenhum.


----------



## Gamen

Muy interesante tu explicación, Carfer.
Muchas gracias. Me ayudó un montón.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil, era comum ver cartazes com a expressão "não ultrapasse", com o sentido de "não entre sem permissão". Hoje, os avisos dizem "propriedade privada". No metrô, da mesma forma como em Portugal, avisa-se "não ultrapasse a linha amarela".


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias.
Me quedó claro que "ultrapassar" no se usa en el ejemplo que di donde el significado era "excederse en el hablar" o "hablar demás".
"Ultrapassar" se usa con el significado de superar en velocidad, pasar un campo privado sin permiso o entrar en un sector no autorizado (linha amarela). También se usa con el sentido de superar los límites de lo que está "moralmente" permitido, tener más altura/inteligencia, etc. que alguien, estar en mejor posición en el ranking que otro concursante o dejar atrás o superar una crisis.

*Dejaría entonces las expresiones *
*"exceder-se", "passar da conta" "passar-se (passar-se da conta)", "falar demais".*

*"Passar a raia", "passar-se da raia", "passar da raia"?*
*Qualquer uma dessas?*


----------

